# klonopin and sexual side effects



## axiom (Jul 11, 2007)

How are the sexual side effects for those of you taking only klonopin?


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

there are typically no sexual side effects associated with benzos for the vast majority of people. However, you will find a few cases even on here that have experienced some sexual dysfunction while on them. Its largely dose dependent much like alcohol is so if they affect you at all, its gonna be at doses you arent likely to be given anyway.


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 20, 2007)

Anxiety while having sex is the most common reason for erection problems or premature ejaculation, from my experience a low dose benzo (xanax) makes things better.


----------



## BradPit (Apr 8, 2008)

I think klonopin will have a slight lowering of your libido depending on the dose...


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Klonopin was found to cause ED in alot of post-war vets (some study I read). I'm sure a low dose or PRN use would minimize that. I think ativan/xanax/valium don't quite as profoundly effect libido.


----------



## BradPit (Apr 8, 2008)

Wellington said:


> Klonopin was found to cause ED in alot of post-war vets (some study I read). I'm sure a low dose or PRN use would minimize that. I think ativan/xanax/valium don't quite as profoundly effect libido.


Wow maybe I should switch to xanax :lol


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

BradPit said:


> Wellington said:
> 
> 
> > Klonopin was found to cause ED in alot of post-war vets (some study I read). I'm sure a low dose or PRN use would minimize that. I think ativan/xanax/valium don't quite as profoundly effect libido.
> ...


Any benzo has the possibility of causing sexual dysfunction in high enough dose, including xanax. Karl has mentioned his 10mg dose can be problematic.


----------

